# Mummy： A slight change



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

I added a slight change to my Mummy. 

The eyes of Mummy open and are going to hold the right hand out. 
I added the details to each part to a sarcophagus.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! You're better than George Lucas!

I like your special edition even better than the first--great idea to add some action to the scene. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I like! Nice variation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow!...and .. just..Wow!...

I think you just set a new standard


back to the drawing board for me


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow! One simple tweak makes SUCH a change in this kit!!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Yasutoshi you are incredible i look forward to seeing any kit you build you make it a work of art , i loved what you did to the ironman with tony stark head in mask great work my friend !!

Robert


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Excellent Job Yasutoshi :thumbsup:
Simon


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

a true model maker................outstanding. alexander


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

That's a great modification to the figure. I love all the additional detail to the sarcophagus lid as well!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Marvelous job, Yasutoshi!

Sean


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

Yasutoshi,

Your enhancement of the coffin lid takes this already outstanding rendition to a new level. *SUPERB!* 

Augie


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Excellent work!! I'm just getting started on my Moebius Mummy and you've certainly been inspirational!!


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Beautiful job on the sarcophagus. Great choice of colors. Excellent!!


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody.


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

Truly great work. You've brought the kit 'alive' I'd love to see some close ups.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Very, very cool!!

Wayne


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Now that looks fantastic! Great mods!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Fantastic job!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Very nice...

(Now to rib you)

When I first looked at the pic, I wondered why the mummy was giving the touchdown hand signal.. LOL!


----------



## badwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm a big fan of all things Moebius, but I just gotta ask---

Why did they make him unipodal?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Go back and look at the movie - the kit is faithful to the film in regard to the way the mummy is bandaged...

Dave


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Truely great work!


----------

